# Skipping class?



## queenbanana (Sep 5, 2012)

Do you guys regularly skip class to avoid certain situations even if it hurts your grade?
I'm currently skipping chemistry lab  Not because I had to speak or anything, I'm just a lazy moron that didn't do her pre-lab or lab report and I saw no point in going since I was going to be late and had already missed the quiz anyway.
I'm starting this year off badly:/


----------



## Marlon (Jun 27, 2011)

Don't skip! It gets you into a bad habit of skipping. I made a vow to myself never to skip class again after the semester where I counted that I was skipping over 10 classes per week. I stopped going to one of my classes for 3 weeks - 1 month.

But now I haven't skipped class in a year, and it really benefits the grade.


----------



## Nocturne Lurker (Aug 27, 2012)

I don't skip classes otherwise my parents would give me a bad time. But sometimes I just wana get out that classroom usually because there's teamwork and I'm in a solo group. I ask permission to the teacher if I can see the principal for whatever reason and she lets me get out  So far, no regrets.


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

I skipped a lot at one point, it's a bad habit to get into.


----------



## genes1s (Sep 23, 2012)

Um, yeah. Skipped like 1/2 of my lectures in first year of university. And throughout most of Grade 11 and 12 in high school. It's a very addicting habit, hard to stop. And my grades in university definitely took a hit, although they're not that bad..


----------



## Alygat0r (Aug 5, 2012)

skipping is a pretty bad habit, but one i am definitely guilty of. i can totally relate to you OP.

one time i skipped a class for nearly the entire Spring/Summer term just to avoid sitting by one girl who always expected me to sit with her (we were on decent enough terms with eachother that it would come across as really weird and/or really rude if i didnt sit with her). she was a really nice girl, but i am a paranoid freak and constantly felt like i was making an idiot of myself whenever i was around her (interacting with people around my age is probably the worst for me..). I ended up failing the class obviously, which was a huge mistake and waste of money on my part, not to mention i was put on academic probation. i failed a class by not going to it, just to avoid social interaction and possibly being judged by a peer. so not worth it!!!

try going into class with the attitude of: *"if i make friends here, cool. if i don't, whatever. either way, i'm here to learn the course material so i can move onto bigger and better things in terms of my career and my life" *

the positive thing about this is that its still the beginning of the year so you still have time to crack down and get on the right track in terms of your work load .. set time aside throughout the week and on the weekends and just catch up on homework and readings.. when you do, itll make you feel good about yourself, and you'll hopefully feel more motivated to do well in school.

good luck!!


----------



## oceanlife (Aug 20, 2012)

How can you get away with skipping classes? I'm just at a community college, but in most classes I've taken if you miss more than two days you are automatically dropped.


----------



## gomenne (Oct 3, 2009)

Yes I skip a lot, I just cant help it, it's like a disease :/
I call it "chronic skipping disorder" it exists !
I have always been this way, in elementary shcool, jh and hs and now college. It isnt something new.
If you skip though without studying for the time lost, you will fail.
You can skip and study, do lots of hmk go to your teacher for help and ask other students to help you, then you can easily pass without going to class.


----------



## Cerberios (Nov 8, 2010)

I'm in a special program for kids who can't attend regular school AND I STILL SKIP CLASS. That's fail, don't do what I do.


----------



## queenbanana (Sep 5, 2012)

Marlon said:


> Don't skip! It gets you into a bad habit of skipping. I made a vow to myself never to skip class again after the semester where I counted that I was skipping over 10 classes per week. I stopped going to one of my classes for 3 weeks - 1 month.
> But now I haven't skipped class in a year, and it really benefits the grade.


I know! Ever since I posted that I've skipped about 6 more times, it's just so easy to do especially if attendance doesn't hurt your grade. I almost failed a chemistry test because I'd fallen behind on the material.



Alygat0r said:


> skipping is a pretty bad habit, but one i am definitely guilty of. i can totally relate to you OP.
> 
> i failed a class by not going to it, just to avoid social interaction and possibly being judged by a peer. so not worth it!!!
> 
> ...


Seriously?! yes that was definitely not worth it all. And you know I actually do go to classes with that attitude. I pretty much talk to noone unless I'm asked something, but I don't really care. I'm just there to learn and later have a good job and make lots of money



oceanlife said:


> How can you get away with skipping classes? I'm just at a community college, but in most classes I've taken if you miss more than two days you are automatically dropped.


Wow!! At my school if you never attend class and never drop it yourself, you fail with an ugly F in your transcript. Your school surely is strict!



gomenne said:


> Yes I skip a lot, I just cant help it, it's like a disease :/
> If you skip though without studying for the time lost, you will fail.
> You can skip and study, do lots of hmk go to your teacher for help and ask other students to help you, then you can easily pass without going to class.


I know, I don't feel right skipping ALL the time because I feel I will miss something important the professor says but it's possible. I've seen many people show up for tests only and still make A's. I'm kind of doing this in my British lit class, I only show up on quiz days and turn it all my essays.


----------



## Openyoureyes (Jun 13, 2012)

skipping made me even more depressed freshman year of high school... so i'd love for you to just avoid skipping at all costs. it really brings you down


----------



## fishpie (Sep 28, 2012)

I make it a point not to, but I do it anyway every semester. It's not too often though (usually three times per semester), because there's an unspoken rule about skipping too many classes. And I usually skip the classes where I actually have to speak up in class or where I dislike the lecturer immensely.


----------



## Neonglow (Sep 30, 2012)

Last fall was my first semester of college, and I ended up skipping every class multiple times. I ended up failing one of them after skipping 2 weeks in a row, and just ended up not going ever again. Another class I skipped 15+ times but still passed since his tests were so easy. The thing is I had other people who would drive me and take me home, so when I skipped all I did was walk around campus by myself wondering what the hell I'm doing with my life.


----------



## queenbanana (Sep 5, 2012)

Neonglow said:


> Last fall was my first semester of college, and I ended up skipping every class multiple times. I ended up failing one of them after skipping 2 weeks in a row, and just ended up not going ever again. Another class I skipped 15+ times but still passed since his tests were so easy. The thing is I had other people who would drive me and take me home, so when I skipped all I did was walk around campus by myself wondering what the hell I'm doing with my life.


Lol, when I skip I usually hang in the library feeling sorry for myself pretending to study for some test. I'm actually skipping chemistry (once again) because I have an essay due at 2 today and this is the perfect time to skip. I'm already behind so if I do show up I won't understand anything anyway so better to skip and write my essay then later catch up on chemistry on my own.
I skipped my probability class multiple times as well and taught myself all the material 2 days before the test. And as it turns out I actually made a decent grade on it I learn and understand more on my own than by listening to others explain.


----------



## Neonglow (Sep 30, 2012)

queenbanana said:


> Lol, when I skip I usually hang in the library feeling sorry for myself pretending to study for some test. I'm actually skipping chemistry (once again) because I have an essay due at 2 today and this is the perfect time to skip. I'm already behind so if I do show up I won't understand anything anyway so better to skip and write my essay then later catch up on chemistry on my own.
> I skipped my probability class multiple times as well and taught myself all the material 2 days before the test. And as it turns out I actually made a decent grade on it I learn and understand more on my own than by listening to others explain.


That's the way I feel about several classes as well. I just feel obligated to go to these lectures even though I get next to nothing out of them. It's a lot easier to just read through and understand this stuff by myself at home when I don't have to worry about anything else and can just relax.


----------



## queenbanana (Sep 5, 2012)

Neonglow said:


> That's the way I feel about several classes as well. I just feel obligated to go to these lectures even though I get next to nothing out of them. It's a lot easier to just read through and understand this stuff by myself at home when I don't have to worry about anything else and can just relax.


I know, same here. Maybe if I had somebody in all my classes whom I could text and ask if anything important is going on I'd feel a little more free to skip but sadly I have noone


----------



## deltarain8 (Sep 26, 2012)

Okay I've just added up all my days missed this semester. 6 days.
I am now vowing to not miss another day this term!


----------



## thechris845 (Oct 4, 2012)

I skip class all the time, it's like my biggest problem with going to school. It's only my first month and I maxed out most of my absences, smfh.


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Missing class makes me anxious - I have never missed a lecture out of choice or laziness. Also because of the nature of my course I can be refused my reg as a nurse by the nursing bord if I miss x amount of days and there being 14 in my class it is not hard to see who is not in.


----------



## YamKumar (Oct 5, 2012)

I am planning to drop out of my college if I get full work at store. My parents and all relatives want me to study and also to work and earn handsome amount of money which is not so possible all i hear most of the time is their blah blah pressure...so I am planning to drop out of college and work.


----------



## colder (Oct 5, 2012)

.


----------



## snowinginmyheart (Oct 30, 2014)

I do occasionally... I dont have much to look forward to anyway in college... I just go there and study


----------

